# Nice box...



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

but the postage is a tad expensive `Vintage Services Box` 

On the other hand it could just be an indication of the increasing appreciation of Services watches


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Ah, *BUT* Mach, *Santosa* will deliver it on Christmas Eve along with all the other boys toys ? :lol:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Reading the topic title I thought this was another reference to a well commented on current sales thread! But then I guessed not, Mach would never stoop to such levels.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

tall_tim said:


> Reading the topic title I thought this was another reference to a well commented on current sales thread! But then I guessed not, Mach would never stoop to such levels.


 Bet he did in his hippy days...........................................


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You dirty, dirty, old men







:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> Ah, *BUT* Mach, *Santosa* will deliver it on Christmas Eve along with all the other boys toys ? :lol:


This one might be of more interest to you, Mel


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Shipping to Canada would be Â£214.12. Bit of a bargain, really. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, *BUT* Mach, *Santosa* will deliver it on Christmas Eve along with all the other boys toys ? :lol:
> ...


eBay sellers are awesome, really they are. 

Later,

William


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

tall_tim said:


> Reading the topic title I thought this was another reference to a well commented on current sales thread! But then I guessed not, Mach would never stoop to such levels.


Got to admit, my first thought to!! :skirt:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Foxdog said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Reading the topic title I thought this was another reference to a well commented on current sales thread! But then I guessed not, Mach would never stoop to such levels.
> ...


I refer the Right Honorable Gentleman from North Wales to my response in post #5


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I mentioned the mistake to the seller & he has changed the postage cost to something more reasonable :wink2:


----------

